# Airstone distressing axolotl



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

I added a small airstone (connected to a RenaAir50) to my axolotls tank last night and it was distressing him no end while it was turned on. I have turned it off for now because I can't stand to see him so upset. 

The airstone is positioned in one of the corners but not touching the sides or bottom of the tank, and while it was turned on my axi was in the opposite corner of the tank, swimming up against the glass trying to get away. When I first put it in he went over to investigate and "snapped" at it a few times, though he looked more like he was coughing/retching :-( It produces small bubbles, roughly 0.2 to 1mm in size and makes next to no water flow.

I only got him on Monday so he's still settling down, but having searched the internet I can't find any other cases of airstones casuing such distress to an axolotl. The tank doesn't have a filter as I will be doing 25% water changes instead. He has not eaten yet, I offered him food last night before I added the airstone and he refused, (so then I had to clean it up again!), and before the airstone was added his behaviour was "normal." By which I mean he would sit in one place for a while, then slowly move to a different place and sit there for a while, then nose between a few of the river stones, then wander off and sit still again for a while, etc. 

If anyone has had a similar experience with their axolotl then I would be very grateful for any advice you could give me. 

Thanks,
Rachael


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Some axolotl seem to love air stones, and som don't. I have one that sits himself among the bubbles. Are you able to turn it down ? I have a valve on mine so I can adjust the bubble rate. As he is new, maybe leave it a bit and let him settle into his new home for a few weeks, then try again.


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Take out the airstone, and get a filter . .


----------



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you for the replies! The airstone only has the one setting but I have taken it out.

Adam98150- Is a filter better for the axolotl than water changes? I have read that they don't like water flow in their tanks and that as long as frequent water changes occur (ie: 25% every 3 to 4 days) then there shouldn't be any problems with keeping the tank clean and minimising the build up of harmful substances like amonia, nitrite and nitrate.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Caramelsnake said:


> Thank you for the replies! The airstone only has the one setting but I have taken it out.
> 
> Adam98150- Is a filter better for the axolotl than water changes? I have read that they don't like water flow in their tanks and that as long as frequent water changes occur (ie: 25% every 3 to 4 days) then there shouldn't be any problems with keeping the tank clean and minimising the build up of harmful substances like amonia, nitrite and nitrate.


I haven't kept axolotls for years, but that (water changes) is the principle I use for my clawed frogs and dwarf frogs and did do (before I moved to a flat that's really too warm for them ) for newts. Others may disagree.:whistling2:


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Caramelsnake said:


> Thank you for the replies! The airstone only has the one setting but I have taken it out.
> 
> Adam98150- Is a filter better for the axolotl than water changes? I have read that they don't like water flow in their tanks and that as long as frequent water changes occur (ie: 25% every 3 to 4 days) then there shouldn't be any problems with keeping the tank clean and minimising the build up of harmful substances like amonia, nitrite and nitrate.


Your just making more work for yourself man, get a filter and you'll only have to do a 20% water change every week or so. Plus, filters usually come with flow adjusters / spray bars (to spread the flow).

You can get a cheap one for 10 - 15 quid brand new, and they'll help circulate the water - letting more oxygen enter, thus no need for the airstone.

: victory:


----------



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome. Will have a hunt for a suitable filter at the weekend.
Thanks for the advice! :2thumb:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

seeing as you already have an air pump why not get an undergravel filter ,far mor efficient than a tiny sponge filter.
Plus you could adjust the airflow down to a trickle and it would still work.


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Graylord said:


> seeing as you already have an air pump why not get an undergravel filter ,far mor efficient than a tiny sponge filter.
> Plus you could adjust the airflow down to a trickle and it would still work.


I would personally would not get a under gravel filter as that means your base would be gravel.

Gravel is dangerous to axolotls as they suck up there food with such force that the food and everything around gets sucked up too.

The gravel them becomes inpacted in the stomache and in most cases the axolotls die.

I have my axolotls on a sand base cheap play sand you get from Argos, rinse about 20 times and they love it,I also have a internal filter i sit the nozzle on the surface as the flow is disturbing the surface and not at the bottom the axolotls do not get distressed,

Hope this helps : victory:


----------



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't have gravel in his tank for that reason. I use large river stones which are about 2 to 4cm in length, so no chance of him accidently sucking one up.


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

you can buy an air flow connector key that fits into the tubing. all you do is simply cut the tube, the connection fits into both ends and you turn it one way or the other to adjust the air flow.

though a filter is better as the water moves enough (but not too much) throughout to keep the axolotl in a happiness.

this site has some good info on water flow and some good how to's
http://www.axolotl.org/health.htm


----------



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah yes, that website is already my axolotl bible!

I now have a filter set up for him. I'm not overly sure that he likes that either, (my mum reckons I'm just paranoid) but he's not freaking out like he did with the airstone. It's a fairly gentle one and given the huge amount of mess he's managed to make over the past few days I'd say that it is definitely needed!

Thanks again for the advice!


----------

